# V



## pete_scifi (Apr 16, 2010)

What did everyone make of V? Really strong first episode I thought. Morris Chestnut was really cool and Morena Bacarrin was very hot in a cold kind of way. Will be interesting to see where they take it. Hopefully Michael Ironside will have a cameo.

Syfy are showing the first episode online for free -V: Episode 1 | Syfy.co.uk


----------



## ctg (Apr 16, 2010)

It's getter better more episodes you watch, but I do believe that like with many other scifi series ABC will cancel it before the season ends.


----------



## Omphalos (Apr 16, 2010)

Yes, it's gotten better.  But it's still awful.  I think it should be cancelled.


----------



## clovis-man (Apr 18, 2010)

Better graphics & all, but the story line is still just the same as when Michael Ironside, Robert Englund and Marc Singer were the protagonists at various times. And I don't think it will deviate from it to the extent that any surprises will emerge. 

I swear they will do a remake of anything. Even *Death At A Funeral*, a movie that was all of three years old.


----------



## Omphalos (Apr 18, 2010)

I saw on SciFi Channel that they remade the Riverworld miniseries.  The two minute teaser looked about as bad as the original.


----------



## Daisy-Boo (Apr 19, 2010)

I'm struggling to dredge up much enthusiasm for the new V. It's very pretty and of course the special effects are much better but it lacks heart. The original series had much more character and more humour too. There is precious little humour in the new V.

The character I find most irritating is the detective's son, who is a whiny brat. I know he's a teenager and all that but still, at this point the little twerp has no redeeming qualities. Let the aliens keep him.

Morena Baccarin as Anna is beautiful but rather bland. The original, Diana, was anything but bland. Now there was a villain.


----------



## Rosemary (Apr 19, 2010)

I too found it nowhere near as good as the original version.  Watched the first episode, which has turned into the last episode for me.

I was very disappointed.


----------



## Overread (Apr 19, 2010)

ctg said:


> It's getter better more episodes you watch, but I do believe that like with many other scifi series ABC will cancel it before the season ends.



It's got at least 3 Firefly actors all in one place - being canceled is a high risk now! 
Seen the first episode and I do feel that it is suffering from hollowness. The CGI is good, the acting generally on standard and the overall presentation very clean. It's also mulitiple story lines so I can accept that it might take a little longer to break in than a series that works with a single coreview point and set of characters. However "Hollow" is the word I would describe - some level of emotion is just missing from the actors (overall) and the script has been speed up to where I don't feel like its realistic in many ways.

wait only 2 firefly characters- Wash got killed (again


----------



## Dave (Apr 19, 2010)

I just watched it through that link (thanks pete_scifi).

I thought there was much too much all going on at once. I don't usually mind multiple story lines, but I would much rather have followed Mulder and Scully one week, and then the Priests, the journalist, the dysfunctional family and man with a secret past in others. However, even though it seemed rushed, there was far too long an intro - one of the kids said 'this is Independence Day' but he wasn't wrong there, and District 9' was much more convincing. I'm sure crowds would stand in awe of the spaceship, but lets move on and tell me something I don't know already.

"Are there any ugly visitors?" - well it seems that the women are all good-looking, but you can tell the men because they are all sinister and creepy. I don't think Anna is as attractive as Diana in the original though. 

I prefer the original too; it came from much simpler times before David Icke had met the reptilian aliens among us and before terrorist sleeper cells were commonplace in the US.


----------



## Overread (Apr 19, 2010)

I might end up the only one who can warm to this - possibly as I am the only one who has not seen the original


----------



## clovis-man (Apr 19, 2010)

Dave said:


> "Are there any ugly visitors?" - well it seems that the women are all good-looking, but you can tell the men because they are all sinister and creepy. I don't think Anna is as attractive as Diana in the original though.


 
I don't know. Jane Badler's eyes were positively reptilian. And the rodent consuming scene was, shall we say, jaw-dropping.


----------



## Dave (Apr 19, 2010)

I guess I could warm to it, only I don't get SyFy and I'm not going to see it any time soon anyway. The original was very cheesy, but it seems like it belongs in that time to me. And I'm not totally against remakes, it's just that there are too many at the expense of any originality. In the UK we are getting 'The Prisoner' on ITV this week. How can you possibly remake 'The Prisoner'? Anyway, I digress.


----------



## clovis-man (Apr 19, 2010)

Dave said:


> In the UK we are getting 'The Prisoner' on ITV this week. How can you possibly remake 'The Prisoner'? Anyway, I digress.


 
Having viewed the entire new mini-series, the only answer I have is: You can't. But YMMV.

Back on topic now, I promise.


----------



## ctg (Apr 20, 2010)

Overread said:


> I might end up the only one who can warm to this - possibly as I am the only one who has not seen the original



You're not the only one who has warmed up for this series. I have so far downloaded all seven episodes and I can really say further it goes, better it becomes. In fact, my other half who usually doesn't bother so much with the scifi demanded me to get on with them, and stop waffling in between. 

So, please give this series a chance to prove itself before you all - although it's already to ready too late - throw up a fuss. There are other series out there that are really, really bad compared to this one.


----------



## Daisy-Boo (Apr 20, 2010)

ctg said:


> So, please give this series a chance to prove itself before you all - although it's already to ready too late - throw up a fuss. There are other series out there that are really, really bad compared to this one.


 
There are definitely other series out there that are much worse. 

My issues with the series is not that it's _bad_ but rather that it's bland and too pretty. It's like someone put the entire show through Photoshop. Lots of beautiful people to admire but, do I care about any of them? Not really.


----------



## Overread (Apr 20, 2010)

That is rather how I felt Daisy - after the first episode I just got the feeling that each scene was an info dump/event dump. The start was quite good, but I do feel that they introduced way too many characters in way too little time. Heck most of the content could have been played out better over two or three whole episodes,
Big points - like the wheelchair man walking; the revelation of the guy who is an alien; Wash being the bad alien etc... Big events but I felt nothing for them because they were characters I had only seen for a few moments in time.


----------



## Harry Kilmer (Sep 13, 2010)

Back soon. Looks like Jane Balder is reprising her role as Diana. I'm a gonna watch it just for that.


----------



## Rodders (Sep 14, 2010)

Mmmm. Jane Badler, i had a massive crush on her back in the day. 

I still need to see this, hopefully it's fill the void left by Battlestar Galactica.


----------



## Perpetual Man (Sep 14, 2010)

I have to say that I have been more than a little disappointed by the show as a whole. I felt some of the virtual steps were not as good as they could be, and while the majority of acting has been good, there has been a few ummm weak performances, and as a whole the story telling has been poor.

All of which is a shame, because I loved the original show and there is just so much potential that it is shame to see the target being missed.

That being said I thought the last episode was the best so far - and it did seem to be slowly getting better as the season went on. So although I was originally going to drop it from my too watch list it will probably stay on - at least for the time being.

I heard about Jane Badler too, don't think she is so much as reprising the role as opposed to being cast as a new character (Anna's mum)

And Rodders, I don't know about filling the gap left by BSG, that'll take something really special - have you seen any Caprica? It starts off slow, but gets better and better as it goes along!


----------



## The Procrastinator (Apr 12, 2011)

I've stumbled across this recently and am currently a fair way through season two, but while I thought it started strongly (except for the fact that it felt too rushed) I'm starting to get irritated by its flaws. Chief among them:
1. Various inconsistencies, for instance the constant lack of decent surveillance on the mother ship, aren't the V's meant to be technologically superior? The only cameras seem to be in those damn jackets. Don't they even monitor their computer network? Other little things like V's being stronger than humans unless it suits the plot. And then there's that rushed feel to everything, it hasn't gone away, it's gotten worse, or maybe its just annoying me more. Do they think its "edgy" to present flashes of images, people's faces "emoting", fast scene changes? More like superficial. 
2. Speaking of superficial, if the V's are so smart why is Anna so superficial in her treatment of humans such as that really annoying teenager Tyler Evans? Does she really think she can replace his love for family in a few weeks? (or is it days? the rushed feel of everything makes it hard to tell). Implausible.
3. The scriptwriting. This is really getting worse. I'm sure the actors are trying their best but those lines could really be spoken by anyone and often are (you know how they line up the ensemble cast and each one speaks a line of info-dump on cue - one of the main reasons I avoid TV shows and its a damn shame this one is going down that path). At any moment I expect Anna to come out with something about her victory being complete.

I was quite hooked on this show to start with but unless they start injecting some characterisation I might have to give up on it. Plenty of eye candy but my brain is starting to starve.

Maybe I should just track down the original and watch it again, I haven't seen it since I was a teenager and I've always been tempted to buy it. Seeing Jane Badler play one of the more interesting characters is reviving my old love for that show!


----------



## Daisy-Boo (Apr 12, 2011)

@The Procrastinator


If you haven't already, you should head over to i09 and read their recaps of _V_. In fact, I enjoyed the show pretty much _only_ because of the recaps. I concur with everything you wrote and can add a few more points.

Everyone uses the same cellphones they use for work. I only once saw them use throwaway phones.
Erica has super-secret discussions on the phone with her 5th Column colleagues...in her FBI office!
Erica and Father Joe hang out all the time but everyone accepts their unconvincing explanations that they barely know each other.
Tyler Evans. No more needs to be said.
If I were a drinking woman and took a drink every time Anna said the words "human emotions", I'd be passed out drunk nearly every episode.
They epically under-used Jane Badler.
Hobbes, the mercenary, has to be the worst mercenary in the history of mercenary-dom.
Hardly anyone has a sense of humour. Apart from the scientist who appears later in series 2, no one displays even a hint of the kind of dark humour you'd expect occasionally.
As for the original _V_, it holds up well to a modern viewing. I bought the DVDs of _V: The Miniseries_ and _V: The Final Battle_ and thoroughly enjoyed watching it again. 

Also, V for Victory is a helluva lot better than V for Visitors.


----------



## clovis-man (Apr 12, 2011)

The Procrastinator said:


> 2. Speaking of superficial, if the V's are so smart why is Anna so superficial in her treatment of humans such as that really annoying teenager Tyler Evans? Does she really think she can replace his love for family in a few weeks? (or is it days? the rushed feel of everything makes it hard to tell). Implausible.


 
Actually, I think his character is just too stupid to live. But then, I've stopped watching any of the episodes. For all of the reasons mentioned. I have better things to do.


----------



## Daisy-Boo (Apr 12, 2011)

clovis-man said:


> Actually, I think his character is just too stupid to live.


 
And that right there, is the perfect description for Tyler. 

You need to watch the season finale to see what happens to Tyler. I think you'll like it.


----------



## Lenny (Jun 5, 2011)

I've just spent the day watching the first series and I liked it (though, like OR, I'm one of those that hasn't seen the originals). The pilot was fantastic and, despite the odd wobble here and there, and the obvious green screening, I thought it was very good.

I have incentive to wake up early tomorrow, so I can bomb my way through all seven hours of the second series before the pub quiz.

Sadly (unless the second series turns out to be terrible), ABC announced just over three weeks ago that *V* was not being renewed for a third series.


----------



## clovis-man (Jun 5, 2011)

Lenny said:


> Sadly (unless the second series turns out to be terrible), ABC announced just over three weeks ago that *V* was not being renewed for a third series.


 
Not to worry. *Falling Skies* starts up on TNT this month. Just think. An alien invasion and a human fifth column without all the innuendo and cloak & dagger fluff.


----------



## Lenny (Jun 6, 2011)

I've just finished the second series, and I'm flabbergasted that ABC could cancel something with such an ending! IMO, V was a strong show, with real promise for a third series (which would most likely be its last).

I just hope that this "Project Alice" set up by fans of the show can persuade Warner Bros. to get it renewed on another channel, if not ABC. A similar group by Fringe fans made it a Friday night success, so why can the same not happen here?


----------



## Alysheba (Jul 3, 2011)

It's a shame someone can't pick this up on another network. I loved it.


----------

